# Scratch Wound on Nose...Which Med. to Use?



## Jenk (Oct 18, 2008)

Zoe somehow got an open (raw-looking) scratch on the lower portion (underside) of her nosewhile being boarded. I feel as though I should clean it, though I didn't want to use anything strong (like rubbing alcohol), since it is an open scratch.

I have Vetropolycin and CarraVet wound gel at home. I've read websites on both meds but am unsure which (if either) one is okay to use on such a scratch, since it's a raw area and locatedon the fragile part of her nose. Anyone?

Thank you,

Jenk


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 18, 2008)

Very weak betadine solution to clean
neosporin ointment to the wound


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 18, 2008)

I agree with the Betadine for a scratch. My vet loves betadine and always recommends it.

Poor little girl. Noses are such sensitive places.

--Dawn


----------



## Jenk (Oct 18, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Very weak betadine solution to clean
> neosporin ointment to the wound


Can Betadine only be obtained from a vet's office? If so, then that likely won't work; I can't justify paying for yet another visit for Zoe (just to get a med.), since she's had approximately 27-28 visits so far this year. She and I are both burned out and _dirt poor _at this point. 

In case I _can_ get Betadine easily...Can I wait until tomorrow to start applying it and Neosporin? (I'd need to pick that up, too.) 

My husband and I have been _literally _runningnon-stop for a month's time tobattle a mite infestation in our home. (I've not been to bed prior to 12:30 am in that time, and I wake early;I _really_ don't want to run to the store tonight butwill, if I must.)


----------



## Spring (Oct 18, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of her nose? 

Georgie has actually gotten his nose bitten that half isn't attched (when he was at the shelter) frombites (silly dude stuck his nose where it shouldn't have been more than once!) and didn't have any problems.

I'm sure it can wait, not that urgent. I'm pretty sure you can find it at a pharmacy the betadine? Not that big of a deal, just clean it as directed by others with thebetadine and dab a tad bit of neosporin on it, and will heal up fine .


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 18, 2008)

betadine povidine is available at any pharmacy for aminimal fee


----------



## Jenk (Oct 18, 2008)

*Spring wrote: *


> Do you have any pictures of her nose?
> 
> Georgie has actually gotten his nose bitten that half isn't attched (when he was at the shelter) frombites (silly dude stuck his nose where it shouldn't have been more than once!) and didn't have any problems.
> 
> I'm sure it can wait, not that urgent. I'm pretty sure you can find it at a pharmacy the betadine? Not that big of a deal, just clean it as directed by others with thebetadine and dab a tad bit of neosporin on it, and will heal up fine .


I don't have a photo at the moment (and am generally bad about posting them). Chances are good that the scratch will be well healed by the time that I take/post one. 

Her nose isn't anywhere near bitten in half :shock:; thank God for that! It is "just a scratch," yet it's semi-deep (just enough to see redness and moisture).

I will buy both betadine and Neosporin tomorrow for sure; we're overdue to go grocery shopping, and tomorrow's the big day. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 18, 2008)

Ringo got his nose bitten. I just dried up the blood and put neosporin on it.


----------



## Jenk (Oct 19, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ringo got his nose bitten. I just dried up the blood and put neosporin on it.


Who dared to bite the Dingo's nose? :shock:

My problem is that I've an outdated tube of Neosporin; I'll pick up a new one (along with Betadine to keep on hand) today.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 19, 2008)

Connor. :biggrin2:

There is a story to that.



ETA Story:

*GAH!!!!! BAD BUNNY!

Last night Ringo being mister friendly pokes his nose in to Connors cage and was bit. He didn't make a peep.We missed this because we were refilling cages, andhadn't relized that Ringo had snuck in to the room. He was supposed to be in the living room. 

I see him and pick him up lots of blood.Start cleaning it and see that it is a good bite. Call the emergency clinic they say stop the bleeding and than put some neosporin(sp? I'm moody, can't think.)*



*We think Ringo likes something to be wrong with his nose. Before he was sick he would stick his nose in withSamantha and get light nips on the nose. Once he got sick he stopped. Than yesterday I say look at you, your nose is so cute and clean. *

*"Oh really mommy. We will see about that. Oh Connor."*

*




*


----------



## dquesnel (Oct 20, 2008)

My Sass likes to race around the room at lightspeed and when he was younger, he ran face first into the wall. Aside from being rather funny, there was a TON of blood to clean up, the cut was small and healed on its own. Maybe Zoe managed to do something similar? I would keep the nose dry until it scabs over- it should heal well.


----------

